# schonzeiten - Kunstköder



## Zimbo1990 (19. März 2016)

Wollte mich nurnochmal richtig informieren.

Darf man in NRW während der schonzeit von Hecht und Zander mit Gummis , wobbler etc auf barsch angeln? Zb am Kanal,Möhnesee etc.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## hanzz (19. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Ja.
Allerdings kann es an bestimmten Gewässern eingeschränkt sein.
Ein generelles Künstköderverbot gibt's in NRW nicht.


----------



## Zimbo1990 (19. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



hanzz schrieb:


> Ja.
> Allerdings kann es an bestimmten Gewässern eingeschränkt sein.
> Ein generelles Künstköderverbot gibt's in NRW nicht.



vielen vielen dank. Also verstehe ich es so das es auf gastkarten entweder ausdrücklich geschrieben ist das es verboten ist und wenn dies nicht der fall ist kann ich ohne weiteres mit meiner spinnrute auf barsche angeln. Zb an kanälen


----------



## hanzz (19. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Jop. Und an den NRW Kanälen darfst du jeden Kunstköder fischen.


----------



## phirania (19. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Ist doch jedes Jahr das gleiche Lied...
Spinnfischen in der Schonzeit sollte man Einheitlich regeln.
Oder einfach Freiwillig drauf verzichten zum Wohle der Fische die gerade Ablaichen.
Barsche kann man jagen mit Naturköder wie zu alten Zeiten..


----------



## Zimbo1990 (19. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



phirania schrieb:


> Ist doch jedes Jahr das gleiche Lied...
> Spinnfischen in der Schonzeit sollte man Einheitlich regeln.
> Oder einfach Freiwillig drauf verzichten zum Wohle der Fische die gerade Ablaichen.
> Barsche kann man jagen mit Naturköder wie zu alten Zeiten..



recht hast du...vor mir haben die fische eh erstmal ruhe...ausgekugelte schulter ca 2 monate stillgelegten arm 

aber nen wurm am dropshot geht auch alle male 

danke kann zu hier


----------



## hanzz (19. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Erst willste Spinnfischen, dann unterstreichst du die Forderung nach einer Regelung der Kunstköderangelei in der NRW Schonzeit und nu kannste gar nicht fischen. Komischer Thread.

Aber gute Besserung für deine Schulter.


----------



## phirania (19. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Gute Besserung
Aber wie gesagt,jedes Jahr...
Aber wenns mit dem Befriedigen nicht geht, Befriedigen lassen.....:q:q:q


----------



## Carsten_ (19. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



hanzz schrieb:


> Ein generelles Künstköderverbot gibt's in NRW nicht.



Noch nicht, logisch wäre das schon. Wie in den Niederlanden. Mit Hechten muss man doch rechnen, oder schreiben die dann auf den Wobbler/GuFI: 

"NO PIKE!!! -
KEINE HECHTE!!!" |kopfkrat

|sagnix


----------



## Matthias_R (21. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Noch nicht, logisch wäre das schon. Wie in den Niederlanden. Mit Hechten muss man doch rechnen, oder schreiben die dann auf den Wobbler/GuFI:
> 
> "NO PIKE!!! -
> KEINE HECHTE!!!" |kopfkrat
> ...


Noch mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen? Und das von den Anglern selbst gewünscht?
 Der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt, dass man zur Hechtschonzeit gescheiterweise kleine, sehr kleine Köder zum Barschangeln nimmt. Damit ist zwar nicht hunderpro ausgeschlossen, dass ein Hecht einsteigt, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit vermindert. Und ansonsten: Ich hab schon Hecht auf Tauwurm gehabt, und Hecht beim Feedern (der hat sich die Plötze, die gerade am Haken hing, geschnappt...)


----------



## Carsten_ (21. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Ausschließen kann man nichts, habe letzte Woche selber einen 70er Hecht beim feedern auf 2 Maden am 10er haken gefangen. Und Barsche angeln mit Mini Köder... Wenn man den nicht 20x durch den Hecht Hotspot zieht... Von mir aus. 
Aber mal ehrlich, sieht so die Realität am Wasser aus? Ich habe letzte Woche tatsächlich welche beim schleppen am See gesehen, das geht doch zu weit oder sehe ich das falsch? 

Und sorry, natürlich bin ich nicht so richtig für noch mehr Einschränkungen, aber auch nur wenn sich alle vernünftig an die vorhanden regeln halten.


----------



## Fr33 (21. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Im Grunde geht mir diese elende Doppelmoral auf den Keks....bei Raubfischen wird wegen der Schonzeit (gerade bei reinen Art-Schonzeiten) ein TamTam veranstalltet wenn jmd (rechtlich erlaubt in seinem B/L) halt im März mit kleinen Kunstködern auf Barsch geht. 

Beim Thema Weissfisch hört man da nie so ein TamTam. Da wird auch keiner Rund gemacht, wenn er zur Laichzeit der Barben auf Brassen und co. angelt... nur mal als Beispiel. Beifang lässt sich nie vermeiden - nur durch eine komplette closed season oder halt durch verbote bestimmer Angelarten/Köderpaletten usw.


----------



## ronram (21. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Fr33, sehr schön ausgedrückt. 
Sehe ich auch so.

Man hat aber auch das Gefühl, dass es immer mehr (Schein)Moralaposteln werden...


Hier wurde ja schon vom gesunden Menschenverstand geschrieben. 
Den haben leider nicht alle.
Aber nur weil es Leute gibt, denen der gesunde Menschenverstand fehlt, sollen alle bis ins Detail reguliert werden?
Aber auch nur bei den coolen Fischen...oder?

Schlupflochsucher wird es immer geben.
Und stopft man alle Löcher fleißig nach, kann man bald selbst Zuhause bleiben.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Noch nicht, logisch wäre das schon. Wie in den Niederlanden. Mit Hechten muss man doch rechnen, oder schreiben die dann auf den Wobbler/GuFI:
> 
> "NO PIKE!!! -
> KEINE HECHTE /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## ronram (21. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich während der NRW Barbenschonzeit?
> 
> Bleiben da die Feederangler daheim und vertreiben sich die Zeit mit stricken oder Ikebana?
> 
> So langsam wünsch ich mir echt eine 3-4 monatige closed season.



Barben sind ja nicht so cool wie Zander oder Hechte.
Folglich sind sie auch weniger wert.
Also kann man die auch getrost gezielt in der Schonzeit beangeln und bekommt dazu viel Petri Heil gewünscht. 

Aber Zander, Hechte....
...wirst ja schon blöd angemacht, wenn du einen 1m+ Hecht entnimmst.
Die arme Mutti...

Mein Tipp für den Rhein NRW, während der Zanderschonzeit,  für das Barsch-/Rapfenangeln:
Tierabwehrspray dabei haben und das Handy um die die Polizei zu rufen.
Ist kein Spaß, das meine ich leider ernst.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



ronram schrieb:


> Barben sind ja nicht so cool wie Zander oder Hechte.
> Folglich sind sie auch weniger wert.
> Also kann man die auch getrost gezielt in der Schonzeit beangeln und bekommt dazu viel Petri Heil gewünscht.
> 
> ...



Eben,man(n) muss weiss Gott nicht bis nach Indien reisen,um das Trarara um Heilige Kühe erfahren zu dürfen.


----------



## Fragezeichen (21. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

@ronram



> Mein Tipp für den Rhein NRW, während der Zanderschonzeit,  für das Barsch-/Rapfenangeln:
> Tierabwehrspray dabei haben und das Handy um die die Polizei zu rufen.
> Ist kein Spaß, das meine ich leider ernst.



Echt so schlimme Erfahrungen gemacht? Haste ne Story zu erzählen?


----------



## ronram (21. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Hatte ich schonmal im Kölner Thread erzählt.
Kurz:
Barschdropshotten in der Zanderschonzeit --> mit Steinen beworfen worden.
Das war ein Idiot, der mich, bzw. uns zuerst aufklären wollte, dass der Zander Schonzeit hätte und deshalb nicht auf Raubfisch geangelt werden dürfte. 
Dann wurde er unfreundlich, ausfallend und vulgär. 
Zog sich zurück und hat dann aus ca. 20m zuerst einen, dann einen zweiten Stein geworfen (faustgroß)....auf uns, mit dem Gesicht zum Wasser direkt am Wasser stehend. Die Stelle war nicht flach.
Gegenüber der Polizei, die dann wegen anderer Idioten ganz in der Nähe war und die ich angesprochen habe, hat er auch ganz offen zugegeben, Steine geworfen zu haben um die Fische zu schützen.
Mittlerweile angetrunken, aber immer noch fest im Glauben, dass wir gegen das Gesetz angeln. 

Joa...so kann es gehen.
Man weiß nie, wer einem am Wasser begegnet.


----------



## feederbrassen (21. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Noch mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen? Und das von den Anglern selbst gewünscht?
> Der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt ............



Klar,dann würde es nämlich aufhören das diverse Spezies
z.b Zander von den Nestern holen.

Der gesunde Menschenverstand ,tja ,
sollte vorhanden sein aber da ist wohl oft die schiere Gier ,
die diesen verhindert ,im Weg.


----------



## lute (21. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Klar,dann würde es nämlich aufhören das diverse Spezies
> z.b Zander von den Nestern holen.
> 
> Der gesunde Menschenverstand ,tja ,
> ...



sehe ich auch so. mir steht der kunstköder auch wärend der schonzeit zur verfügung, habe ich einmal vor jahren mit einem barschwobbler versucht und prompt zwei zander gefangen. seit dem weiche ich aufs feedern aus oder jage barsche mit tauwurm an der pose, eine total unterschätzte methode am rhein. treibt der wurm im freiwasser, wo die kapitalen barsche meistens rauben, ziehe ich garantiert keinen zander vom nest. da ich letzten Monate einen wels als beifang erwischt habe, bleibt mir diese option auch noch offen.

man sieht, es gibt ausreichend Möglichkeiten, um sich die schonzeit nachhaltig zu vertreiben.


----------



## Carsten_ (21. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Okay ich muss euch zum Teil recht geben, auch wenn lute meinen Eindruck wieder etwas bestärkt.

 Noch mehr Regulierungen: NEIN
 Noch mehr Kontrollen: JA

 War jetzt schon bestimmt 20x 6h in Deutschland angeln, Kontrolle? Bisher absolute Fehlanzeige.
 In NL letztes Jahr, 30x Angeln, 3 Kontrollen, inklusiver der verwendeten Köder


----------



## Revilo62 (21. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Es kann doch nicht ums Angeln in der Schonzeit gehen, es geht doch um die Entnahme.
Wir haben in BRB Artenschonzeit also angle ichwährend der Hechtschonzeit auf Barsch oder Zander, dito während der Zanderschonzeit auf Hecht und Barsch und dann gibt es 4 Wochen da haben Zander und Hecht gemeinsame Schonzeit, dann wird auf Barsch geangelt.
Nun muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen, was er für Richtig hält, Totalverzicht kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
Wenn ich allerdings schonden zweiten oder dritten Geschonten gefangen habe( und releast habe), dann wechsle ich die Stelle oder beende den Angeltag.
Da bedarf es keinerlei weiterer Regularien.


Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Carsten_ (21. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> ...also angle ichwährend der Hechtschonzeit auf Barsch oder Zander, dito während der Zanderschonzeit auf Hecht und Barsch und dann gibt es 4 Wochen da haben Zander und Hecht gemeinsame Schonzeit, dann wird auf Barsch geangelt.
> 
> ...Totalverzicht kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
> 
> Wenn ich allerdings schonden zweiten oder dritten Geschonten gefangen habe...



|sagnix


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Solange der Einsatz von KuKö während d.Schonzeit nicht verboten ist,ist deren Benutzung auf freigegebene Arten  
LEGAL.

Die selbstauferlegte Enthaltsamkeit macht keinen besseren und die Nutzung von KuKö keinen moralisch schlechteren Angler.

Ausserhalb der Schonzeit wandern massig untermaßige Zettis in die Tüten.Bitte da ansetzen, anstatt für legal vorgehende Angler den ethisch virtuellen Scheiterhaufen 
zu errichten.


----------



## Carsten_ (21. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Acuh richtig, du hast vollkommen Recht. Das ist noch weniger in Ordnung.


----------



## Revilo62 (21. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Ruhrfischer PG |good:

und vielleicht an die Adresse von Carsten, wenn schon zitiert wird, dann bitte nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reißen, gut dass mein Post drüber steht, da könnte sonst was reininterpretiert werden, was bei mir mit 1000% nicht zutreffend ist

Tight Lines aus Berlin


----------



## tomsen83 (21. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Kein kukö-verbot? Ich geh (angepasst)  angeln....Krieg ich ja sonst Macke zu hause und Plumpsangeln geht nur wenns warm und schön draußen ist!


----------



## fishhawk (22. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Hallo,

ich mache auch von Januar bis Mai Raubfischpause.

Wenn es kein Verbot von Raubfischködern gibt, werde ich aber niemand anmachen, der mit angepasstem Gerät auf nicht geschonten Arten angelt.

Leider hat man dann aber auch keine Handhabe gegen "Kollegen", die trotz Schonzeit mehr oder weniger gezielt geschonte Arten beangeln. Besonders bei brutpflegenden Zandern halte ich das für bedenklich.

Ich vermute auch mal, wer außerhalb der Schonzeit untermaßige Fische mitnimmt, dürfte auch während der Schonzeit wenig Skrupel haben.

Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es leider auch viele Angler, die nur während der Schonzeiten plötzlich die Liebe zu anderen Fischarten entwickeln.  

Also z.B. in der Forellenschonzeit plötzlich auf Döbel, Barbe etc. angeln, oder während der Zanderschonzeit auf Barsch. Die Methoden und Köder unterscheiden sich aber kaum

Ohne entsprechende Regelungen kann man aber dagegen nichts machen.

Momentan kann ja auch immer noch reichlich frische Hechtbilder im Netz finden, obwohl fast überall Schonzeit ist. 

Die Krönung ist für mich dann, wenn solche "Beifänge" auch noch für Wettbewerbe gemeldet werden.


----------



## rippi (22. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

In der Schonzeit gehe ich immer auf Maifisch, Schlammpeitzger und Seehasen angeln. Das macht ganz viel Spaß.


----------



## Bobster (22. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Wenn ich der "König" von Deutschland wär.....
 und alles auf mich hören müsste...:q

 Dann, ja dann würde ich ein komplettes Kunstköderverbot 
 in den Schonzeiten festlegen...
 eventuell sogar vom 1.1. - 30.04.ein Angelverbot.

 Haha ...keiner dürfte in der Zeit angeln...nur Ich !


----------



## Fr33 (22. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Und wenn Schleie, Barbe, Brasse und co. Schonzeit haben, dann ein totales Verbot für natürluche Köder (Maden, Mais, usw.)... alles andere nicht konsequent, oder?


----------



## rippi (22. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Und wenn Schleie, Barbe, Brasse und co. Schonzeit haben, dann ein totales Verbot für natürluche Köder (Maden, Mais, usw.)... alles andere nicht konsequent, oder?



Ja ich wäre dafür. Dazu bitte trotzdem noch ein Verbot für Kunstköder, inklusive Nymphe und Nassfliegen, denn darauf lassen sich auch gezielt Barben fangen.


----------



## phirania (22. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



rippi schrieb:


> In der Schonzeit gehe ich immer auf Maifisch, Schlammpeitzger und Seehasen angeln. Das macht ganz viel Spaß.




Dann ist ja gut,da ja keiner der genannten Arten einer Schonzeit unterliegen.....:q:q:q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Hab ich was verpasst?[emoji6] 

Mir ist nämlich weder im NRW Landesfischereigesetz noch in div.Gewässerordnungen ein Passus bekannt,welcher die Ablehner zum Einsatz von KuKö ZWINGT.

Deren Einsatz auf freigegene Arten ist legal und..Achtung :FREIWILLIG

Wer mag,darf.

Wer nicht mag,angelt dann halt anders oder geht zur Predigt in die Kirche.

Aber wozu einfach,wenn es auch kompliziert geht.


----------



## fishhawk (22. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Hallo,

bei uns im Süden ist in vielen Gewässern während der Schonzeit von Hecht und Zander das Angeln mit Köderfischen/Fetzen/Kunstköder verboten. In Holland meist erst ab 1.April obwohl die Hechtschonzeit schon ab 1. März beginnt.

Wenn es in NRW keinen solchen Köderbeschränkungen gibt, scheint es dort halt fast nur vernünftige, nachhaltig denkende Angler zu geben, die keine Veranlassung sehen, dies als Schlupfloch zu nehmen. Oder die sind jetzt eh alle zum Hechtangekln in Holland.

Ich persönlich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass man während der Schonzeit nicht auf diese Fische angeln sollte.

Aber wenn es nicht verboten ist, kann man niemand nen Vorwurf machen.


----------



## Fr33 (22. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

@ fishhawk

 Darf ich annehmen, dass du reiner Spinnfischer bist? Wie würdest du denn die Sachlage einschätzen, wenn du Match/Feederangler oder generell Ansitzangler wärst. Was viele nicht beachten - auch Weissfische haben Schonzeiten. Und das Teils von April bis mitte Juni....

 Würdest du in diesem Fall auch die Maden/ Würmer und Mais etc. daheim lassen und aufgrund der Schonzeit einiger Arten (nicht alle) gar nicht angeln? Auch wenn etwas sarkasmus dabei ist - ist das ne ernst gemeinte Frage....


 BTW: na klar gibt es Leute die im Frühjahr gezielt auf Zanderböcke gehen die ihr Nest bewachen. Solche Leute findet man aber in jedem Hobby.... egal welches..


----------



## fishhawk (22. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Hallo,



> Darf ich annehmen, dass du reiner Spinnfischer bist?



Annehmen darfst du viel, aber damit würdest du falsch liegen.

Ich betreibe die meisten im Süßwasser verbreiteten Angelarten, außer vielleicht Stippfischen oder Bojen-Angeln etc. .

Maden und Würmer lasse ich tatsächlich das ganze Jahr daheim, da ich Friedfische nur mit pflanzlichen Köder oder Kunstköder befische. Köderfisch oder Fetzen verwende ich selbstredend auch nicht.

Friedfischschonzeiten gibt es bei uns nur für Nase, Frauennerfling und Barbe.  Deshalb gehe ich zu dieser Zeit tatsächlich nicht an diese Gewässer oder  Strecken, wo ich mit deren Fang rechnen müsste.

Das ist aber meine persönliche Meinung, die ich niemand aufzwingen will. Wenn aber im Verein abgestimmt wird, ob es Köderbeschränkungen während der Schonzeit geben soll oder nicht, gebe ich meine Stimme entsprechend ab.

Wir hatten hier z.B. leider mal ein Gewässer, wo sich trotz Zanderschonzeit jede Nacht die "Raubaal-Angler" auf die Füße getreten sind. Mit Wurm hat da keiner geangelt. 

Mal andersrum, fändest du es in Ordnung, wenn jemand im Januar "auf Döbel" angeln würde, dabei aber ständig Forellen fängt? Oder im März beim "Zanderangeln" laufend Hechte drillt.
Oder im Mai dann an den bekannten Barbenspots mit Käse auf Döbel angelt?

Ich fände das nicht in Ordnung, aber da kann jeder ne andere Meinung zu haben.

Wenn es nicht verboten ist, kann man nichts machen, außer den Kopf zu schütteln.

Wenn es nur vernünftige, nachhaltig denkende Angler gäbe, bräuchte man wahrscheinlich eh kaum Regeln.

P.S. :  Berichtigung, auch in meinen Friedfischködern kann tierisches Protein enthalten sein. Sorry.


----------



## Trollwut (22. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Der Unterschied is halt auch, dass sich Friedfische in deren Schonzeit anders verhalten. Wir merken beim Feedern immer ganz genau, wenn einzelne Arten, zb Barbe, ablaichen. Die Fänge der Fischart ist dann meistens gleich null.


----------



## fishhawk (22. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Hallo,

du meinst sicher in der "Laichzeit". 
Die fällt zumindest bei uns leider nicht immer deckungsgleich mit den Schonzeiten zusammen.

Ich denke auch, dass bei Friedfischen Aggressionsbisse gegen Rivalen, Störenfriede oder Laichräuber eher selten sind.


----------



## rippi (22. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ..........
> 
> ...



Also bist du quasi dafür vegan zu angeln?


----------



## fishhawk (22. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Hallo,

ne, denn ich muss zugeben, dass auch in meinen Friedfischködern zum Teil tierische Erzeugnisse enthalten sein können.

Aber ansonsten versuche ich halt bestimmte Prinzipien möglichst einzuhalten. 

Also z.B. Salmoniden nur mit Fliege, Raubfische nur mit Kunstköder, 
Friedfische nur mit Teig, Partikel, Boilies oder Kunstköder.

Aber das ist meine persönliche Einstellung, kein Dogma. Das wird ja hoffentlich erlaubt sein.

Es gibt auch Fliegenfischer, die kneifen den Haken der Trockenfliege ab und zählen nur die Bisse. 

Davor hab ich jedenfalls mehr Respekt, als vor jemand, der im Urlaub nen lebenden Köderfisch am Mehrhakensystem stundenlang an einer Bojenmontage zappeln lässt.

Der würde das in D wahrscheinlich auch tun, wenn das das Risiko erwischt und bestraft zu werden entsprechend gering wäre.

Aber solange es legal ist, würde ich auch nur den Kopf drüber schütteln, mehr nicht.

Das werden wahrscheinlich einige von euch gegenüber mir auch tun. Und das ist auch so in Ordnung.


----------



## Bewu1982 (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Davor hab ich jedenfalls mehr Respekt, als vor jemand, der im Urlaub nen lebenden Köderfisch am Mehrhakensystem stundenlang an einer Bojenmontage zappeln lässt.


 
 Wer sowas macht, der hat eigentlich keinen Angelschein verdient und dem sollte man alles wegnehmen. 
 Ob das in anderen Ländern erlaubt ist oder nicht interessiert mich nicht.
 Das ist Tierquälerei. Und zwar eine total unnötige.


----------



## fishhawk (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Hallo,

diese Meinung vertreten Organisationen wie PETA gegenüber dem Angeln im Allgemeinen.

Zum Thema Angeln in der Schonzeit würde ich persönlich gewässerspezifische Regelungen bevorzugen.

Dort wo es keine Probleme gibt, müssen m.E. auch keine Einschränkungen sein.

Interessant finde ich nur, dass die Holländer auf der anderen Seite der Grenze ein Raubfischköderverbot haben. Wo doch in Holland eigentlich die Rechtslage und Einstellung zum Angeln allgemein positiver ist, als in D.

Gab es das schon immer, oder wurde das eingeführt um die ausländischen Gastangler einzubremsen?


----------



## jkc (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



fishhawk schrieb:


> ...
> Gab es das schon immer, oder wurde das eingeführt um die ausländischen Gastangler einzubremsen?



Hi, so lange ich angeltechnisch denken kann gibt es das schon, also über 20 Jahre.

Grüße JK


----------



## NedRise (23. März 2016)

Bewu1982 schrieb:


> Wer sowas macht, der hat eigentlich keinen Angelschein verdient und dem sollte man alles wegnehmen.
> Ob das in anderen Ländern erlaubt ist oder nicht interessiert mich nicht.
> Das ist Tierquälerei. Und zwar eine total unnötige.



Sehe ich anders,warum darf man einen Wurm aufspießen,einen Fisch aber nicht?Jeder sollte das für sich entscheiden dürfen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



Bewu1982 schrieb:


> Wer sowas macht, der hat eigentlich keinen Angelschein verdient und dem sollte man alles wegnehmen.
> Ob das in anderen Ländern erlaubt ist oder nicht interessiert mich nicht.
> Das ist Tierquälerei. Und zwar eine total unnötige.



War seinerzeit in D beim fischen auf Hecht in "light" Variante das normalste der Welt.Alles Barbaren?

Wenn man deinen Faden konsequent weiterdenkt,
gestehst du damit Fischen Leidens-und Schmerzfähigkeit zu.

Und dann trotzdem fischen gehen?

Es lebe die dt.Bigotterie 

Mit Verlaub,da ziehe ich vor Fishhawks Ködertechnischer Denk-und Handlungsweise aber um 
Lichtjahre eher meinen Hut.

.


----------



## tomsen83 (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



Bewu1982 schrieb:


> Wer sowas macht, der hat eigentlich keinen Angelschein verdient und dem sollte man alles wegnehmen.
> Ob das in anderen Ländern erlaubt ist oder nicht interessiert mich nicht.
> Das ist Tierquälerei. Und zwar eine total unnötige.



Gibt doch nix besseres als ne schöne dicke Brasse die an der Oberfläche abgespannt nervös wird und mit nem lauten Schmatzer verschwindet...


----------



## fishhawk (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Hallo,

lebender Köderfisch ist auch in vielen anderen Ländern verboten.
Allerdings meist weniger aus ethischen Gründen, sondern vorrangig um die Ausbreitung von Krankheiten, Parasiten oder Neozonen zu verhindern.

Wie schon erwähnt ist es PETA aber egal womit man angelt, für die sind alle Angler böse.

Mal ne andere Frage an die NRW-Fraktion:

Momentan sind ja scheinbar viele deutsche Angler in Holland unterwegs und angeln dort trotz Schonzeit auf Hecht.

Kommen dann im Gegenzug ab 1. April die holländischen Raubfischangler zum Gegegenbesuch nach NRW oder ist das eher ne einseitige Geschichte?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Ohne Gewähr aber das dürfte  schon aufgrund der dt.Angelbürokratie 'ne recht einseitige Austauschreise sein?[emoji53]

@tomsen
Pöhse..hat aber was[emoji4]


----------



## tomsen83 (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Du hast das mit dem Stichwort "deutsche Bigotterie" schon ganz gut umschrieben:q

Aber ich seh das auch bei mir selber: Ich hab ne klitzekleines Aquarium (war vor nem halben Jahr mal so ne fixe Idee). Der Besatz hat meine Pflege nich überlebt (dachte ich). Jetzt hab ich aber keinen Bock mehr auf das Ding und das Geputze, bin aber auch die letzten zwei Wochen nicht dazu gekommen, das Teil rauszuschmeißen. Also plätscherte das alles so gemütlich vor sich. Letzt Nacht dann ist eine unserer Katzen an dem Aquarium faktisch ausgerastet. Wat war? Einer der beiden seltsamen tropischen Aale die wir ganz zu Anfang reingeschmissen haben, lebt noch...
So nu hab ich das Dilemma: Einerseits will ich kein Aquarium mehr, andererseits find ich es auch fies, den Aaal verhungern zu lassen oder das Klo runter zu spülen. Nen Problem damit ner Brasse nen Drilling in den Rücken zu hauen hab ich aber nicht. Was sagt das jetzt über mich aus? Keine Ahnung, aber ich akzeptiers halt. Wat solls...


----------



## fishhawk (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Hallo,

ich dachte, die Holländer könnten einfach mit ihrem Vispas als Sachkundenachweis zum Amt gehen und sich für 16,- € nen Ausländerfischereischein und damit dann die Erlaubnisscheine holen. Oder bestehen die Ämter in NRW etwa auf einer Apostille?

Bigott könnte man auch Angler nennen die in D ihre Karpfen wie ein rohes Ei mit Abhakmatte, Wassereimerchen, Clinic etc. behandelten. Sobald sie dann im Urlaub am Ebro waren galt dann die Formel : Karpfen = Welsköder für die Bojenmontage.


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



> Letzt Nacht dann ist eine unserer Katzen an dem Aquarium faktisch  ausgerastet. Wat war? Einer der beiden seltsamen tropischen Aale die wir  ganz zu Anfang reingeschmissen haben, lebt noch...


Hmmmm - sind diese Aale giftig, stachelig oder sonstwie gefährlich?

Falls jeweils (!) nicht --> kurzerhand Knüppel aufn Helm und der Katze geben, die scheint ja ohnehin schon von allein wild druff zu sein.


----------



## Fr33 (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Das wird kein Aal sein, sondern ein Dornauge (http://my-fish.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Pangio_kuhlii_-myersi_n1.jpg)


----------



## rippi (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das wird kein Aal sein, sondern ein Dornauge (http://my-fish.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Pangio_kuhlii_-myersi_n1.jpg)



Vielleicht ist es auch ein Stachelaal oder Flösselaal oder ..... oder oder oder, 

Dornaugen werden eher nicht zu 2 gehalten. 

Tomsen, was ist es denn nun? Lös mal auf bitte.
Dann findet sich schon ein Abnehmer. Schreib mir sonst mal eine PN.

 Bitte nicht an die Katze verfüttern bevor die Art nicht geklärt ist. Manchmal schlummern auch in 0815-Zoohandlungen wahre Schätzchen.


----------



## tomsen83 (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Zu spät... Haben das Aquarium heute aufgelöst und das Tier weidgerecht getötet. Sah auch nicht mehr ganz fit aus. Mit knüppel ging nicht, der hält ja nicht still und fünf cm lassen sich schwer festhalten. Wir haben uns dann für die Methode kochendes Wasser entschieden und die Nummer war nach ner halben Sekunde erledigt. Im Anschluß gab es nen würdevolles Abschiednehmen und gut. 
Ich glaub übrigens das Tier war wirklich nen Dornauge! Tapferer Kämpfer der kleine.


----------



## fishhawk (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Hallo,

wenigstens haste jetzt nen Barschköder mehr.


----------



## tomsen83 (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Nee du, dit hatter nicht verdient...


----------



## Kiesbank (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Es kann doch nicht ums Angeln in der Schonzeit gehen, es geht doch um die Entnahme.
> Wir haben in BRB Artenschonzeit also angle ichwährend der Hechtschonzeit auf Barsch oder Zander, dito während der Zanderschonzeit auf Hecht und Barsch und dann gibt es 4 Wochen da haben Zander und Hecht gemeinsame Schonzeit, dann wird auf Barsch geangelt.
> Nun muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen, was er für Richtig hält, Totalverzicht kommt für mich nicht in Frage.
> Wenn ich allerdings schonden zweiten oder dritten Geschonten gefangen habe( und releast habe), dann wechsle ich die Stelle oder beende den Angeltag.
> ...



|gr: #qsowas zu lesen unter anglern macht mich traurig #d


----------



## Revilo62 (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Dann mußt Du mir mal erklären, was Dich daran traurig macht.
Ich töte keinen Geschonten, noch angle ich gezielt auf diese und ich suche auch nicht die bekannten Einstände der Zandernester auf, also bitte schön, was ist daran so schlimm.

Ich bin für offene Worte, ach so und noch eines, ich release mittlerweile im Bereich von 90 -95% und habe keine Gefriertruhe und ich habe keine Cordhose und Doppelripphemd und ne Pulle Bier, falls Dir das in diesem Zusammenhang einfallen sollte, ich bin nur eines nicht, weichgespült und ich weiß genau was da mache.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## markus_82 (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



sirkay schrieb:


> |gr: #qsowas zu lesen unter anglern macht mich traurig #d



"Traurig" macht mich was anderes, aber nicht das jemand auf Fische angelt die nicht geschont sind.
 Wenns erlaubt ist mit KuKö zu angeln spricht auch nichts dagegen. Das sollte dann doch jeder für sich entscheiden!


----------



## Revilo62 (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Es ist natürlich problematisch, wenn man aus einem BL kommt, wo möglicherweise nur das Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb gelebt wird, ggf. ein Abknüppelungsgebot existiert usw., ich weiß es allerdings nicht, ist mir persönlich auch "WURSCHT".
Ich bin froh, dass ich quasi um die Haustür ein BL habe, wo die Angelei nicht ganz so engstirnig gesehen und gelebt wird.
Ich könnte sogar in Berlin jetzt mit Kukö losgehen ( kleiner = 2cm Gesamtgröße), mach ich aber nicht, warum , ganz einfach:
Ich habe keinen Bock auf irgendwelche Kontrolletis und Entenpolizei, die  sich bei 1-2 mm größer in die Hose machen und Anzeigen schreiben und auch, weil in Berliner Gewässern Barsche ab 20 cm schon als groß und ab 30 cm als kapital angesehen werden.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## fordfan1 (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



Bewu1982 schrieb:


> Wer sowas macht, der hat eigentlich keinen Angelschein verdient und dem sollte man alles wegnehmen.
> Ob das in anderen Ländern erlaubt ist oder nicht interessiert mich nicht.
> Das ist Tierquälerei. Und zwar eine total unnötige.






RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> War seinerzeit in D beim fischen auf Hecht  in "light" Variante das normalste der Welt.Alles Barbaren?
> 
> Wenn man deinen Faden konsequent weiterdenkt,
> gestehst du damit Fischen Leidens-und Schmerzfähigkeit zu.
> ...



Zwei Zitate,die das ganze schön auf den Punkt bringen.
Vom einen zu viel,vom anderen zu wenig,lassen wir uns mal überraschen wo es uns hinführt.


----------



## Allround-Angler (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Wir sollten zwei Dinge beachten:
Nicht mit mehrerlei Maß zu messen:
Kein Fisch ist wertvoller als der andere, gilt für Angler übrigens auch|supergri.
Und sich selbst nicht zum Maß aller Dinge machen: Ewas mehr Toleranz kann nicht schaden.
Und hat nicht mal jemand vor 2000 Jahren gasagt: "Wer von euch ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein."


----------



## Trollwut (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> "Wer von euch ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein."




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2haQJ-dfNFE  ?! :q


----------



## phirania (23. März 2016)

*AW: schonzeiten - Kunstköder*

Jo....#6#6#6


----------

